# Preserving Tails



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

I was considering just keeping the tails of the downed coyotes for looks and keeping a tally. Can I just clip the tail or do I need to skin it? I figure Flea powder is involved. I'd appreciate any info you can provide. Thanks!

Brian


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You gotta split them for sure.... (i use one of these: F & T Fur Harvester's Trading Post - Tail Zipper), clip them off and let em air dry or sprinkle some borax on them.

I am no fur expert... this is based on my limited knowledge on the subject. So... for what it's worth....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

+1---Pin them down strait on a board of the shed wall while they dry so they don't twist up.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

So..... 
1) clip the tail off
2) Zip it in half
3) Borax
4) Pin it up?
Thanks for the info Chris, catcapper


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

You have to split them, remove the tail bone, and then borax or salt them to keep them from falling apart, pin them like mentioned above flat it you don't want them to twist on you.
All the bugs on them will leave once the preservatives are place on there, however it won't keep the dermisted beetles away, and there are several variates of them.

After a while they all fall apart anyway if you don't have them tanned.


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

remove the bone, split it to the end. I use a knife guide Skinning Tools & Accessories when spliting to keep the cut straight, salt and tan as you would any skin. after breaking it to soften it up you can sew it back closed.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't know if I've seen that knife guide before. Thanks Toxic!


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Everyone's right about having to split the tail and remove the bone. Otherwise it'll get stinky and rot! Then you can either salt dry, air dry , or even tan it. I personally tan all my furs, but if you are just collecting the tails as sort of a tally, drying them out will be sufficient.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks FLTaxidermist


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

to remove a tail and have it boneless without splitting the tail-----I make a cut around the tail near the tail hole. then i tie a strap the comes from a ratchet strap directly on to the meat of the tail (where you cut the circle cut around the tail). tie the dawg's head to a tree or somthing that will hold the dawg and the ratchet that is tied to the tail, tie it to some type of anchor. start ratcheting the strap on the tail and after about 2-3" the fur should slide rght off. then a have been taking a wire (electric fence wire) and forcing it through the cut end of the tail and there you go. shove salt into tail and Air dry. I also use the wire to hang the tails across the shop wall to display the tails.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a tail stripper sold at rhinocalls.com that is aluminum another is plastic I think.They look really well made. I like the ease of autumnriders method of preserving them.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a tail puller. Then i stuff it borax. Insert a stout string such as masson line with a knot on one end. I stuff the knot end in the tail as far as i can and let it dry. I have some that are 20 yrs old and no problems yet.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Tail stripper is by far the easiest way to remove a bone from any animal, great for field use as well. Remember if you don't take the bone out it's going to smell real bad for quite a while and then be worse later on..........LOL

Tail strippers can be anything solid really held together from both sides of the bone with down ward force applied gently but firmly until the bone pops out.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a completely different way of preserving my tail. Keep my mouth shut and don't make the Mrs. mad!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I have a completely different way of preserving my tail. Keep my mouth shut and don't make the Mrs. mad!


You're wise beyond your years! I am still learning, but I think this is advice I will follow! Sometimes it's best to say nothing..... it's a lot less painful.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> You're wise beyond your years! I am still learning, but I think this is advice I will follow! Sometimes it's best to say nothing..... it's a lot less painful.


With knots comes wisdom grasshopper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"I'm a man, and I can change, if I have to, I guess.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

you can use a clothes pin as a tail puller take the spring off and put one half on each side of the bone and pull down.wala.


----------

